
My Life at 47 Is Back to What It Was Like at 27 - found_reading
https://medium.com/s/meghan-daum/my-life-at-47-is-back-to-what-it-was-like-at-27-eb7a071b3598
======
towaway1138
"People often say 360 degrees when they mean 180. They say full circle when
they’re really talking about a semicircle."

Do they?

Also, I'd be more sympathetic if we knew how much alimony the author was
getting (or not).

------
brodouevencode
I feel like that if you're almost 50 but in your mind you have to start life
over you've made some not-so-smart decisions along the way.

